
How Facebook and Google AMP Help Camouflage Fake News - kevinburke
http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/6/13850230/fake-news-sites-google-search-facebook-instant-articles
======
gnicholas
> Facebook is mulling a Collections feature that would highlight only curated
> publishers, according to Business Insider, de-emphasizing viral clickbait.

Funny, I consider Business Insider to be one of the most prolific purveyors of
clickbait. When I read news on SFGate.com, I always hover over a headline to
see if the link contains "businessinsider" so that I can skip it. Sadly, it
seems that a growing chunk of SFGate is just repackaged BI garbage.

------
throwaway420
I hope most folks realize that you're hearing the phrase "fake news"
everywhere because this is a PR campaign created by the dying mainstream media
industry to discredit the independent media who is siphoning off their
viewership and influence.

Can you imagine any other business having the temerity to call themselves real
and their competition fake? Would you believe McDonalds and Burger King if
they got together and decided to call all other restaurants "fake food"?

Thank God Buzzfeed and organizations with as much rock solid integrity such as
CNN are leading the crusade against "fake news".

~~~
JacobJans
If only you were correct. Unfortunately, the problem of "fake news" is very
real. For example, shortly after the Pope basically denounced the current
president elect, a news article went around saying the Pople was endorsing
Donald Trump. This was shared a million+ times.

The problem of fake news is not subjective. It is a problem of active and
obvious deception.

I have interacted with many people who have shared blatantly false articles,
based on clearly invented "facts." articles. These articles were always shared
by many thousands of people.

What are you basing your comment on? The way you _want_ the world to be?

That's exactly how many of the Fake News articles operate.

Sad.

